# BillyBoy



## targetforce (Feb 13, 2010)

I am currently living in Australia and married to a lovely Thai woman. We will relocate to her town in Thailand, Sakhon Nakhon in a few months. At present we are building a home in her village close to Mom, Dad, Sisters, etc. I am 67 years old and we have been together for 10 years. Can anyone tell me the procedures I must follow to immigrate to Thailand from Australia? I have never been to Sakhon Nakhon. What is it like? Any comments welcome.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have moved this thread to the Thailand forum. You are more likely to get the answers you need in here.

Veronica


----------



## luanghans (Feb 15, 2010)

*Welcome to Sakon Nakhon*

google Thai consulate Australia. Their web page lists all requirements. 
Complete application and have your visa in hand before you travel.

Consider the requirements for a 'married' visa and a 'retirement' visa.
Married is a whole lot more paperwork, but requires less of a monthly income.
Retirement is less paperwork but requires more of an income.

As for information about the area google sakonnakhon-live (blog).

What's the name of the village you are going to call home?

Hans


----------



## targetforce (Feb 13, 2010)

luanghans said:


> google Thai consulate Australia. Their web page lists all requirements.
> Complete application and have your visa in hand before you travel.
> 
> Consider the requirements for a 'married' visa and a 'retirement' visa.
> ...


My wife's family lives in Sawangdandin. We are also building a home in the same village.

Have you heard of it?

My wife is a Chef and we have operated a restaurant in Australia together. Our plan is to open a restaurant in Sawangdandin serving a mix of Aussie and Asian food. We want it to be a theme restaurant so people have a really good time while enjoying great food and ambience.

I am currently a Real Estate agent with Raine & Horne (oldest agency in Australia). Any way my experience could be put to use in Sawangdandin or another location targeting expat's buying investment/holiday property?

Thanks...Look forward to hearing from you.

Bill


----------



## luanghans (Feb 15, 2010)

*Sawang Daen Din*

Sawang Daen Din is 'almost' the midway point on the highway (22) between Sakon Nakhon and Udon Thani.
59 km to Udon and 80 km to the city (Muang) Sakon Nakhon.

It's a town that has been growing in recent years and has a TESCO store.
There is plenty of through traffic in the town. 
The highway leads to Nakhon Phanom which has a border crossing into Laos.
Think highway 22 is part of a planned Asian International Highway system.

Besides being a refueling and rest stop when traveling between Udon and Sakon Nakhon, the town is popular for its BBQ free range chickens. Whenever I travel through the town with my Thai friends, they always load up with the ready to eat chicken.

I did notice a small ex-pat community in the area. Most foreigners live in nearby villages and do their shopping there.

As for continuing to work in Thailand at your current profession in real estate, put that right out of your head. You could do such a job in a major metropolitan area, but not Sawang Daen Din. 
Job prospects for foreigners in Thailand are very limited with plenty of requirements and restrictions. Check out Thai immigration website for work permit rules.

If you're looking to keep busy, consider teaching English. It's not a high paying job, especially here in Isaan. Average 20,000 baht, but it gives you something to do. It's a great means of meeting many people in the community.

Keep in mind any work you do will require a work permit

Hans


----------



## kevin2009 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Targetforce, how did you get on in Sawang Daen Din ?


----------

